# guinea pig is lonely



## Spyridon (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi, 
I have recently acquired a young male guinea pig from a friend, he is roughly 10weeks old and is currently by himself. He lives indoors but my company i'm sure, is not as good as another guinea pigs! 
So i have been on the hunt to find him a friend. Do you think at his age if I get another young male piggy (the one ive enquired about is 10/12 weeks old) bonding should be fairly simple?! 
I just feel sorry for this poor little lad by himself. 

Many thanks


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

Well done for getting him a friend, im sure he'll be very grateful! 

I find when bonding pigs your best bet is to make sure you do it on 'neutral' territory. I usually put them in a run. sprinkle both pigs with talcum powder and place them in the run with lots of veg. i try not to use hidey places for the first introduction as they sometimes hide and wont come out! Make sure they go back into a nice clean cage. 

Also, be on the look out for teeth chattering, as this is a sign they are about to fight. But im sure at that age they will be ok. 

please feel free to inbox me for more help


----------

